# Η ιστορία του Κούνκους, του γνωστού και ως Δία



## nickel (Feb 21, 2016)

Την ιστορία την άκουσα στο Βήμα FM, και τη διάβασα στον ελληνικό ιστότοπο zoosos.gr και στην Guardian, που τη διεθνοποίησε.

Δείτε το βιντεάκι για γρήγορη ενημέρωση.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/vi...ily-who-fled-iraq-are-reunited-with-cat-video

http://www.zoosos.gr/kataferan-na-b...in-gata-tous-sti-lesbo-feugontas-apo-to-irak/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2016)

Και η σχετική σελίδα στο φατσοβιβλίο:

https://www.facebook.com/kunkushdias/?fref=ts&hc_location=ufi


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2016)

Θα περιμένω τη χολιγουντιανή εκδοχή, Saving Mouser Kunkush


----------

